# My top 5 of all time



## C.B. Jones (Jul 8, 2012)

These are my favorite fantasy epic's of all time

1. The Wheel of Time
2. A Song Of Fire And Ice (Dance Of Dragons Best novel out last year)
3. The Prince Of Nothing
4.  Malazan Book of the Fallen
5. The Kingkiller Chronicle


----------



## ThinkerX (Jul 8, 2012)

1.  Lord of the Rings  by Tolkien
2.  Magician / Midkemia (especially first four books) by Feist
3.  Song of Ice and Fire by Martin
4.  'Deverry' series by Kerr
5.  Crown of Stars by Elliot


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 9, 2012)

It is going to be tough to pick a top five, and I like all of the ones in the list by C.B. Jones, except that The Wheel of Time started to get stale for me. Let's go with these five, in no particular order:

1. Steven Brust, The Phoenix Guards etc. (his 'histories).
2. Guy Gavriel Kay, The Fionavar Tapestry
3. Malazan Book of the Fallen
4. Michael Moorcock, Elric/Eternal Champion books
5. Mervyn Peake, Gormenghast books


----------



## Jess A (Jul 10, 2012)

First five that came to mind (there are lots more):

In no order:

* Battleaxe trilogy and some related books - Sara Douglass
* Assassin and Liveship Trader books by Robin Hobb (not cheating - they're in the same 'world')
* Magician and the two that followed it - Raymond Feist
* Witches of Eileenan (sp?) series and the following trilogy - Kate Forsyth
* The Artefacts of Power - Maggie Furey 

Mostly childhood favourites that I have re-read a thousand times. There are thousands more I could name. Someone mentioned Katharine Kerr's 'Deverry' series. Also great.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 10, 2012)

1- Lord of the Rings- Tolkien
2- Song of Ice and Fire- Martin 
3- Wheel of Time - Jordan (first 5 books... got old after that)
4- Shannarra - Terry Brooks (read these when I was younger, and they have great nostalgic value to me. solidified my love of fantasy)
5- Sword of Truth - Goodkind

I'm guilty of basically reading series fantasy mainly... rarely do I read a stand-alone fantasy book, though I know I should


----------



## Reaver (Jul 12, 2012)

1. The Hobbit- J.R.R. Tolkien

2. The Lord of the Rings- J.R.R. Tolkien

3. Homeland- R.A. Salvatore

4. Songsmith- Andre Norton & A.C. Crispin

5. The Magic of Krynn- Margaret Weis,Tracy Hickman, et al


----------

